
It’s not a bug, it’s a puzzle - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/its-not-a-bug-it-s-a-puzzle-600a8734a9c6
======
CarolineW
The article repeats the urban myth:

    
    
        The origin of the word bug as
        it pertains to engineering goes
        all the way back to 1947 when
        Dr. Grace Hopper discovered a
        moth stuck in one of the relays
        of the Mark II computer.
    

It goes back further than that - there's a cartoon from the 1930s in which a
prospective car buyer lifts the bonnet/hood and some moths fly out, with the
voice-over saying "The engine still has a few bugs to be worked out."

